# Japanese Chin



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I just adopted one a few weeks ago. He didn't shed at all the first week we had him, which you'd think he would from stress. Now, though, he sheds quite a fair amount. What am I doing wrong - I got a slicker brush and a comb. The comb seems to be useless except for making the hair straight. The slicker gets some hair, but it doesn't seem to go through the hair, it kinda glides on top of it. I never had a long haired dog before, Any tips?
Thanks.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

You'll want a pin brush to use on a long-haired dog like that -- that's what I use on Crystal. A good comb (like a greyhound comb) would be a good thing to have, as well.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Chins have pretty much the exact same coat as papillons. It's not the same as most longhaired dogs who have an undercoat. Paps and chins have a silky single coat. Slicker brushes are absolutely wrong for this kind of coat. You will need a pin brush. You're not going to be getting much hair out. When you brush double coated dogs, the hair you tend to get out with the slickers is undercoat. Paps and chins don't have this.

You will also likely want some thinning shears or regular shears to help keep things tidy especially on the feet.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. Some of the sites that talked about Chins said to get the slicker brush. I think i might have a regular pin brush around somewhere. I do have some scissors and electric shears. We tried to remove some hair around his rear (since he was having some issues) which was a funny experience since we couldn't even find his hole.


----------

